# Are Weasels at the jetties?



## ntizda (Sep 5, 2012)

just like the thread subject asks.......

today we saw random creatures running across the jetti. my Fiance' snapped a picture and it looks like a weasel but i'm not sure!

lol.. had no clue weasels would be on the jetti if so! so is it a weasel? or some sort of River Rat


----------



## FishingFiend (Aug 26, 2011)

Thats no weasel! Thats a SHAAAARRK!


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

Posting the pic might help us.


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

Looks like a type of weasel to me, more specifically a mink.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

otter.


----------



## oden (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks like someones pet ferret.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Shark Bait!!!!!!!! Just wear gloves cause like when using cats for bait, they are probably ornery when wet


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

wdbrand said:


> otter.


Way too small to be an otter.


----------



## CatchEmAll (May 18, 2011)

Yeah, that is way to small to be an otter. Its a mink. Minks are very aquatic and are always found in marshes or in water. The picture kind of looks like a long-tailed weasel due to the slender tail, but its fur is probably just wet and condensed. Im 99% sure its a mink.


----------



## ntizda (Sep 5, 2012)

LOL I should have brought my dart gun, I bet the sharks would love to have some mink chops!


----------



## ntizda (Sep 5, 2012)

NC KingFisher said:


> Shark Bait!!!!!!!! Just wear gloves cause like when using cats for bait, they are probably ornery when wet



hahahahaha


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

That's definitely some sort a weasel... I've seen them around both salt and freshwater. Not sure what kind, but some kind of weasel. Yep.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

that creature has been there for years. I believe there is a family of them. they like pinfish


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah, there's tons of room for all kinds of wildlife to live in the state park. Doesn't surprise me that they'd learn to venture out among people.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Dad who was a taxidermist for years says mink fwiw.


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

Grrrr. At home, and at work, the image doesn't show, but it does on my phone. If I check the page source and load it there, it shows. Irritating. I've checked my settings and everything. Poop.


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

they are called 'nutria' they come from south america ..they were brought here many yrs ago for somesort of reason i cannot recall at the moment....they get up to 80lbs i believe...do not approach these animals..they will kill a large dog.... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coypu

i saw my first in savannah ga and then in the outer banks of n.c.


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

yeah....aquatic weed control...


----------



## CatchEmAll (May 18, 2011)

ledweightII said:


> they are called 'nutria' they come from south america ..they were brought here many yrs ago for somesort of reason i cannot recall at the moment....they get up to 80lbs i believe...do not approach these animals..they will kill a large dog.... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coypu
> 
> i saw my first in savannah ga and then in the outer banks of n.c.


Thats definately not a nutria, its a mink. Nutria get huge and are shaped like beavers. Definately a mink.


----------



## CarolinaGuy1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

There are a pair of them at Huntington Beach and then I have seen one over at the jetty at Garden City. The look like small minks or weasels. They are light brown and only about 15-18 inches long. I have seen them at both places on numerous occasions. They eat old bait and other fish in and around the jetties.


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

mink are more cold habitat......same species....whatever


----------



## CarolinaGuy1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

Ya they are neat. I dont care what species they are!


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

ledweightII said:


> they are called 'nutria' they come from south america


Nope. This isn't a nutria. You would mistake a nutria for a beaver, but not a weasel.

Guys, these are some sort of weasel. Maybe they're mink, maybe they're not. But they're a type of weasel, and they are common across many of the lower 48. I've seen them in midwestern states, also. They subsist on a diet of fish, frogs, and rodents. (and probably a bit of left behind garbage, also)


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

ledweightII said:


> mink are more cold habitat......same species....whatever


No, it isn't the same species. Not even the same genus or family. From your own link dude.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Norway warf rat.....


----------



## philos (Mar 27, 2012)

You guys are all wrong-it is a larvae stage of a sasquatch-I’m sure of it

philos


----------



## Lifesabeach (Jun 19, 2012)

It's most likely a mink or maybe a whatzit!


----------



## westernny (Feb 18, 2006)

mink , I think


----------



## Lexstang (Jun 4, 2012)

Sasquach come from ufo's not weasel larvae. Don't you watch discovery channel?


----------



## philos (Mar 27, 2012)

Lexstang,

Technically you are right but this is an aqauatic sub species of sasquach. Surfsquach!


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Target Practice;Just Kidding.


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=8TU_IZzxNyQ#!


----------

